# Got a Robo hamster the other day



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I have decided I probably will not keep mice again for awhile until I have more space, so now I had this extra cage that was big enough for a few mice empty. 

As I have mentioned on a few earlier threads, I used to breed (Syrian) hamsters, many years ago. I had had one white dwarf hamster about 10 years ago who was absolutely mean. Without researching it, I had assumed all dwarfs were the same - I didn't realize Robo Hamsters are actually pretty friendly.

So I got a single male (they only had one male or I would have gotten a pair) the other day and am happy with him so far, though he seems like he isn't too active? He'd rather sit on the upper level in his cage - does not use his wheel or play really. But at least he is not bitey or mean, though he's scared of me right now. Things didn't go well the first day; when I had him out for a minute so I could adjust some things on his cage, he managed to fall from the window sill I had him on and accidently fell into my fish tank ! Poor little thing was absolutely terrified after I pulled him out of the water. 

Do the forum members here have any expierence with these little guys? I don't plan on keeping more than a pair.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Aww poor little guy! I had two robo girls for quite a while. One was very sweet and liked to sit on my hands for hours. The other one never really warmed up to me. Sadly one got wet tail and died, but the other one went of old age. My girls were nervous the first couple of days and did nothing but hide. I'm sure once he gets more comfortable, he'll be just as crazy and active as any other robo! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

What's a robo hamster? I've heard a lot of talk about them but never seen them in pet stores or anything!


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

SheWroteLove1 said:


> What's a robo hamster? I've heard a lot of talk about them but never seen them in pet stores or anything!


They're technical name is roborovski dwarf hamsters. They're the smallest (4-5 cm) and the fastest hamsters! They're also usually more affectionate towards people and if they're housed together at a young age, towards each other. They look like this. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

EJW323 said:


> Aww poor little guy! I had two robo girls for quite a while. One was very sweet and liked to sit on my hands for hours. The other one never really warmed up to me. Sadly one got wet tail and died, but the other one went of old age. My girls were nervous the first couple of days and did nothing but hide. I'm sure once he gets more comfortable, he'll be just as crazy and active as any other robo!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good, good. He is still barely moving, I wondered if he had even taken a drink, but if that is normal, I won't worry so much. I was hoping for a really active hamster.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ohmylord, they're so cute x3


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, that was that. I go to check on the robo tonight as I get ready for bed, and he is laying on his back dead, cause unknown! Maybe I will just stick with rats.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

That's so weird! I'm really sorry that happened.  they are great pets, but don't seem to bond with people as well as rats. It would be worth trying again, but again, I'm sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah I dunno.. no indications of any health problems. One hour he was alive and the next he wasn't. I cannot explain it.


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

mabey his time in the fish tank. some chemicals or something. I'm sorry


Allonsy!


----------

